# Hey I LOVE My Wife!! I will Prove that Tomorrow Morning!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_* Here I Sit, The Same Spot I have Been for the Last 30 Years or So at this time of the Year! Bow Season Coming, Actually Opening up Tomorrow morning! Great I am Thrilled Chomping at the Bits Ready To ROLL! *_

_*Wrong!! My Wife and about 5 or 6 of the Neighbor Ladies Decided it is a Great time for a Rummage Sale! WHAT The Heck!!!!! *_

_*Where Do These Women Live On Mars They KNOW Bow SEASON OPENS Tomorrow!! Their Husbands and Sons ALLL Bow Hunt and have been Cussing, Discussing, Planning for it Buying New Equipment for a couple of months now!!! *_

_*I will Give You One Guess Who Has Been Volunteered to Help them all get their Stuff set up at 5 O'clock Tomorrow Morning The Opening Day of Bow Season!!! I Promise I Did Not Cuss BUT I did Tell Her This is the LAST Time on Opening DAY!!*_

_*So I will Prove to Her that I Love Her @ 5:00 am in the morning more likely about 4:00 am LOL.*_

_*OK I Know your Wives have Done You the Same Way, Lets hear your Stories!!*_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd set the stuff up this afternoon and go in the morning !! Everybody's happy, unless...... it was intentional. [little yellow guy GASPING].


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I would Like to do that But it is at a Fire Station on a Main Highway and none would be left by Morning LOL!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AND..... Problem solved !! You're welcome LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah You're Right Except she would not have any Money to Spend afterwards on some more Junk!! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Do a rain dance Richard....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or at least set the sprinkler on the roof !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Yeah You're Right Except she would not have any Money to Spend afterwards on some more Junk!! LOL


Yeah I hear you, it's the circle of life for crap we buy.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You've lost your mind! Give her $100 and take the stuff to Goodwill next week, when you get home from hunting. Get a reciept! Tell her that there will be more $$$ coming later, after taxes.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> _*Here I Sit, The Same Spot I have Been for the Last 30 Years or So at this time of the Year! Bow Season Coming, Actually Opening up Tomorrow morning! Great I am Thrilled Chomping at the Bits Ready To ROLL! *_
> 
> _*Wrong!! My Wife and about 5 or 6 of the Neighbor Ladies Decided it is a Great time for a Rummage Sale! WHAT The Heck!!!!! *_
> 
> ...


Not quite! I sat my wife down when things looked serious before we got married and told her a very few but important words. They were--when I get ready to hunt Im hunting, when I get ready to fish, Im fishing, when I get ready to go out with the guys , Im going out. However--If you want to go shopping you go shopping, if you want to go out with the girls go out, whatever it is you want to do go do it--BUT and this goes for me as well--you let me know when youre going when youll return as will I. That way if something happens to me in the woods etc.. You will know, and for you I will know maybe an accident etc.. Lastly I told her I believe in chivalry--to the point a man should never hit a woman so I will never hit you--HOWEVER--if you ever hit me for WHATEVER reason then I will hit you like you were a man--so my promise is contingent on your behavior as well. And that I NEVER ARGUE PERIOD so no pissing contests.I asked her what were her thoughts on all this--she replied---ok that sounds fair enough. And we have never argued or the like so far (23years and counting) Now we all here in PT know better than to completely believe your thread title Reid---you do it because you love her--mmmmm...I think shes the boss and she knew it was opening day and she wanted to prove to you she was! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine does it durring the summer, problem solved.

This is a busy time of year for her so she tells me...just go hunting, fishing or somthing...so I do as told, just as a good husband should.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL A22 I hear ya! Its all good Man!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Not quite! I sat my wife down when things looked serious before we got married and told her a very few but important words. They were--when I get ready to hunt Im hunting, when I get ready to fish, Im fishing, when I get ready to go out with the guys , Im going out. However--If you want to go shopping you go shopping, if you want to go out with the girls go out, whatever it is you want to do go do it--BUT and this goes for me as well--you let me know when youre going when youll return as will I. That way if something happens to me in the woods etc.. You will know, and for you I will know maybe an accident etc.. Lastly I told her I believe in chivalry--to the point a man should never hit a woman so I will never hit you--HOWEVER--if you ever hit me for WHATEVER reason then I will hit you like you were a man--so my promise is contingent on your behavior as well. And that I NEVER ARGUE PERIOD so no pissing contests.I asked her what were her thoughts on all this--she replied---ok that sounds fair enough. And we have never argued or the like so far (23years and counting) Now we all here in PT know better than to completely believe your thread title Reid---you do it because you love her--mmmmm...I think shes the boss and she knew it was opening day and she wanted to prove to you she was! LOL


BWAHAHAHAHA . I'd tell you to ask for your nards back ....but .. that might be mean.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You know we're just havin fun at your expense right Richard ? All in fun Brother !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You Know I Knew this would Happen and Had a pretty good Idea Who the instigators would be LMBO, That is OK if Yall are Picking on me Ya gotta be leaving someone else alone!! Anyway Any Man that will say he has Never been Inconvenienced by His Wife Is Queer and Never Been Married ROTFLMIHO!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> You Know I Knew this would Happen and Had a pretty good Idea Who the instigators would be LMBO, That is OK if Yall are Picking on me Ya gotta be leaving someone else alone!! Anyway Any Man that will say he has Never been Inconvenienced by His Wife Is Queer and Never Been Married ROTFLMIHO!!


We've had issues so to speak--but never for the afore mentioned areas. However something not as productive as hunting ie..golfing, well it gets axed on occasion for the honey do's.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA . I'd tell you to ask for your nards back ....but .. that might be mean.


She can't. They got sold in the last yard sale ! LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LMBO, It was all Good all together they made about 3000.000 and when it was over I took an 18 ft Trailer Load to a Mission and Donated all that was left, the people at the mission was tickled to death to have it. And I still had time to get a Hunt In! Did not see a thing but at least I was out there!!

The Fact is My Wife Means More to Me than ANY Hunt that is the way it is.. However I did let here know Any and All Rummage, Garage Sales from now on would be Done Before Bow Season from now on LOL!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you Richard ! Which new gun are you gonna buy ? LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Good for you Richard ! Which new gun are you gonna buy ? LOL


I'll bet it might be a new Rolling Pin LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Prolly a bigger Rolling Pin LOL!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now there's an honest man !


----------

